# Sticky  Sign up for the PAR meter here!



## wwh2694

I need to barrow it and chk my MH lights. Where can i get it?

Thanks
Sherwin


----------



## BLUEC

Al Adams would like to borrow the Par Meter when available.
Thanks,
BlueC


----------



## Michael

Since there has been a little confusion over how and where to sign up for the PAR, I'm starting this thread specifically for this purpose. Please post your requests for the PAR meter here, AND send me a PM. Please don't use this thread for any other purpose.

I am moving the most recent posts requesting the meter to this thread.


----------



## Michael

Sherwin is planning to pick up the meter early this week. Then Al is in line.
Al, I've sent you a PM.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fishyjoe24

michael, I would like to use it after AL.


----------



## Michael

The PAR meter has returned, and Joey will borrow it this weekend. He will return it at our meeting next Sunday at Rift-to-Reef, so it will be available again at that meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24

yep will pick it up and return it next sunday at the meeting.


----------



## mudboots

Is data being recorded when ya'll use the PAR meter? Just curious...


----------



## Michael

Mudboots, look in the sticky, "PAR data collection".


----------



## chrislewistx

Is this PAR meter available? I found a funky little LED bulb today that I would like to test out. It was very cheap so I do not expect much from it. However, I would like to see how it compares to a screw in type CFL bulb.


----------



## Michael

Chris, Kim has it now, but I will ask her to return it at the meeting.


----------



## marcio

Michael,

is the PAR meter available for pick-up? I finally got my new HO T5 and would like to check my tanks.

Thanks,

Marcio Cardoso


----------



## Michael

Marcio, yes it is available. Look for a PM.


----------



## Dejlig

Is the PAR meter available? I'd love to pick it up at the meeting this weekend.


----------



## Michael

Yes! Look for a PM.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Does any one have the par meter? I'd like to test out a coral life 150w mh over the cube so I can fine tune how high off the water it needs to be.


----------



## Michael

PM sent.


----------



## Phil Edwards

Can you mail it?


----------



## dbot

I'd like to use the PAR meter if nobody is using it!


----------



## Michael

dbot, it should be returned at the meeting on Sunday, so if you are at the meeting you can borrow it then.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I still have the meter fred went out of town and I've been meaning to contact him. I was going to give it to him sunday, then guessing after a week dbot would be next.


----------



## dbot

Alrighty then, I'll see you guys at the meeting and whatever happens happens!


----------



## BriDroid

I would like to see about borrowing the meter again for a few days. I need to adjust my light above my tanks and I also want to measure the PAR on my little emersed setup.


----------



## Michael

The meter is available, send me a PM to arrange pick up.


----------



## redthumb

Is the meter available still want to check the par on these T8 replacement led tubes


----------



## Michael

Yes, it is! Send me a PM and we will get it to you.


----------



## mooncon

Make sure you post before led tubes and after so we can have an idea how much more efficient and powerful the led tubes are.


----------



## redthumb

Will do


----------



## CrownMan

Rich V has the PAR meter.


----------



## mathman

Can anyone borrow the PAR meter?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael

Any paid member of DFW APC can borrow the PAR meter.


----------



## mathman

Michael said:


> Any paid member of DFW Aquatic Plant Club can borrow the PAR meter.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishyjoe24

is the par meter checked out, or back at micheal's ? would like to do some measurements to see if I need to dial up or down my led's on my 30 cube, and also see what the par is at.


----------



## CrownMan

Richard V has the par meter. I will email him to bring it to the meeting.


----------



## Michael

Thanks, Mike!


----------



## MoldyMayo

Just wondering if I can get on board to use the par meter, would like to see where my tanks are at, thanks!


----------



## Michael

I think CrownMan has the PAR meter right now. Contact him directly, and let me know if you have any problems.


----------



## MoldyMayo

Michael said:


> I think CrownMan has the PAR meter right now. Contact him directly, and let me know if you have any problems.


Thanks! Will do


----------



## CrownMan

Actually, I do not have the Par meter. I believe Brad Q. checked out the meter at the last meeting. I will double check with bsboust.


----------



## MoldyMayo

CrownMan said:


> Actually, I do not have the Par meter. I believe Brad Q. checked out the meter at the last meeting. I will double check with bsboust.


I thought someone had checked it out at the last meeting. I'm just wanting to get in line whenever it becomes available.


----------



## bradquade

Anyone know if the PAR meter is available? I setup a new tank and want to optimize the lighting. I can return it at the meeting on the 26th.


----------



## CrownMan

I have the PAR meter. I will PM you my contact info.


----------



## NursePlaty

I would like to be next in line for the PAR meter if possible.


----------



## Michael

Right now I have the PAR meter. Another member contacted me about picking it up, but did not follow through. Unfortunately I will not be able to attend the meeting on Saturday, but if someone wants to pick it up directly from me, please send a PM.


----------



## NursePlaty

Update: I have the PAR meter, picked it up from Michael the other day. Will be done with it shortly after I upgrade some CFLs to increase PAR readings then I should be finished. Working the day of the meeting so I wont be able to attend. PM me to pick it up directly from me.


----------



## fishyjoe24

HI 11/2/19 8:30pm who has the par meter now, any one using it or back at one of the b.o.d. house ? I need to test a light fixture out over my 150g cube. yep read that right 36x36x27. hope my 6 bulb t5 h.o. is going to put out enough light and spread.


----------



## CrownMan

I have the PAR meter and can bring to the next meeting. If you need it sooner, PM me for a pickup time.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I still have the par meter. does any one need it? with 6 t5 6,700k bulbs I'm getting 50-60 par at the bottom. also is there going to be a jan meeting ?


----------



## CrownMan

Please bring the PAR meter to the next meeting. Raymond volunteered hosting at his school in Grand Prairie but is working on the date. I will send email out as soon as I get a Date from him.


----------



## fishyjoe24

CrownMan said:


> Please bring the PAR meter to the next meeting. Raymond volunteered hosting at his school in Grand Prairie but is working on the date. I will send email out as soon as I get a Date from him.


Will do, yes. I'm finished with par meter. will bring to next meeting. along with this years dues.


----------



## Michael

I would like to borrow the PAR meter next to measure output from some inexpensive LED shop lights.


----------



## fishyjoe24

Michael said:


> I would like to borrow the PAR meter next to measure output from some inexpensive LED shop lights.


if you need it before the meeting (when ever the next one will be? ) let me know and I can meet you some where or drop it off if I ever get to the white rock lake area.


----------



## Michael

Thanks, Joey, but I can wait for the meeting.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I forgot to bring it to the meeting. I still have the meter if a member needs the meter I can meet up with you and let mike (crowman ) know.


----------



## niko

Who has the PAR meter?

I'd like to compare it to mine - will come to you. Will gladly pay for the "service" because I'm not a member of the club.

PM me.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24

I have let nikolay borrow the par meter. hows the d.i.y. lights coming along niko?


----------

